# sampson got stitches



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

here is the short story first

*tuesday afternoon * 
i noticed Sampson holding his paw in the air
i looked at it and one of his pads was split open
he went to a new groomer that same day but he wasnt doing it there
anything could have happened, i cant blame the groomer
i called the vet tuesday and checked with dr jaimie
put neosporin on it for two days

*thursday*
it wasnt looking better to me 
took sampson to emergency vet thursday night
showing signs of infection / not healing
vet cleans and wraps it up
vet gives antibodies
vet gives Sampson pain shot
vet says come back saturday

*Saturday*
go back to vet
split looks better
vet re-bandages
vet says come back tuesday OR go to normal vet for check up
split looks clean but not healing together

*Tuesday*
I call regular vet for re-bandage / check up
regular vet says thursday is earliest appointment
I say I can not wait till thursday
regular vet says "go somewhere else" exact words, i kid you not
JOE GETS PISSED OFF AT REGULAR VET!

*Tuesday night*
back to emergency vet (they are SOOOOOOOOOO great there)
told them problem with regular vet
e-vet tells me regular vet has "bad reputation" for scheduling
e-vet gives me name of new vet they take their dogs too
we are getting a new vet!
anyway, e-vet looks at split
split is clean and healing but desides to stitch it up
JOE is shocked and heartbroken he must leave Sampson at the e-vet

*Wednesday morning*
go back to e-vet
talk to different person about problem with regular vet
"surgery" went great
Sampson is not happy with me
Sampson keeps his back turned to me whole way home
stitches out in 10-14 days
going to NEW recommended vet for stitch removal
STILL PISSED at regular vet (the office manager) telling me to "go somewhere else"
I will contact old regular vet personally and let him know his office manager is running off customers


*Wednesday afternoon*
while at work i took Sampson to my moms house
mom and Sampson napped all day
Sampson is happy with my mom! she spoils him greatly
Sampson is looking/feeling great and on the way to recovery









AND.... here are the pictures

*his split...*










*thursday night after the pain shot, he was OUT of it, thanks dr Jaimie for letting me know his reaction was normal and he was OK*










*and today, stitched and feeling better*










*tonight, relaxing WITHOUT the collar while i have my eye on him and ready for bed*


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awww look at his little bandage! I would be pi$$ed too! That's no way to run a clinic thats for sure, Im glad Sampson is on the mend!















Sampson


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, Joe, I am so happy that Sampson is finally feeling better. Poor little thing....it is horrible when they get hurt like that.*








*for Sampson.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Poor guy that pad looked painful! I'm sorry you had to go through such an ordeal too, but I'm glad that you found a better vet.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh, the poor baby! I hope he gets to feeling much better fast!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ohhhh the poor baby! Look at that face!!

Get better quickly little one!!! *


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww poor guy


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Poor sweet baby! You have every right to be pissed at the person who told you to go somewhere else. It is her job to have some compassion for sick or hurt animals and for animal owners who seek medical help for a problem instead of ignoring it. You are absolutely right in talking personally to the vet, although I will be he/she is aware of the problem already. But, this lady needs to hear it from her own boss that this behavior will not be tolerated. Even if the vet could not see him right away, there is a nice way to put it. Our receptionist says, "Dr. Linda is booked solid today, but if you feel he needs to be seen, even though you may have to wait a while, come on and let the student look at it." Or, "Dr. Linda can't possibly see him today, but I have the phone number of another vet in the area you can try. Would you like her to call you back this evening?" And she ALWAYS calls back. 

Hope the little footsie heals quickly and he is not in too much discomfort.

Samsonsmom


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, bless his little heart!! Looks painful









Get well soon little man. Glad you had some time with Grandma. That always makes me feel better









Joe ~ Sock it to the vet







The office manager is a JERK!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Gosh, Joe -- I'm so sorry to hear about Sampson's problems. I have to say, it sounds like you've been really calm and good-natured about all of this. It's SO hard to see our pups in pain, isn't it? Did Samson have to wear an eCollar? I know you must feel fortunate to have Dr. Jaimie 'close by' to answer your questions.

Sure hope Samsom continues to improve every day.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww. poor sampson.







what a good daddy you are.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Sampson,he looks so sad. I'm glad he is doing ok now & on the road to healing. I have 2 vets for Boo. Doesn't hurt to have an extra vet on hand.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Awww, poor Sampson. He is lucky to have such a loving, caring daddy. Kudos to you for doing so much to take care of his oowie....


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow Joe! I can't believe this happened! Did you figure out how Sampson got such a awful and deep cut? He looks so cute laying down like that! 
That is a shame that the staff manager at the regular Vet's office makes the place so unreliable!! I take Luci to the E-vets and use them as my regular vets. She is really a great doctor and couldn't imagine myself going elsewhere!!!

I really really hope that he heals well, and feels better soon!!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poor Sampson! I hope he is feeling better soon.







I would be really mad about that vet telling you to go somewhere else! How ridiculous!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad they finally stitched it. I'm sure Sampson will forgive you in time. LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WOW! You've been through the ringer. The cut looks like a sissor cut when trimming paws. In my other life I used to groom for a living. Accidents happen and sometimes you don't know it happened until later. Grooming sissors are sharp enough to take an ear off if not careful. I am sure Dr. Jaimee told you that.
Glad things are better for you now.








Tina


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Sam - you poor little angel. I wish I could kiss your paw. My mom would always kiss my boo-boos and make them feel better. Sounds like daddy is spoiling you rotten - even more so than usual! Way to work it, my man!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww poor Samson.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a terrible ordeal. I hope poor Sampson's foot is feeling better soon.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> WOW! You've been through the ringer. The cut looks like a sissor cut when trimming paws. In my other life I used to groom for a living. Accidents happen and sometimes you don't know it happened until later. Grooming sissors are sharp enough to take an ear off if not careful. I am sure Dr. Jaimee told you that.
> Glad things are better for you now.
> 
> 
> ...


 








That's exactly what I thought----grooming scissors. I've cut my fingers when grooming Frosty. I hope the little man is feeling better and able to get around with his bandage.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Get well soon Sampson-man! In the meantime, milk it for all you can - especially with your grandma - grandma's are always good for a bit of 'cupboard-lovin' !! Our grandma gives us LOTS of yummy cheese when she wants to spoil us!

Take it easy!
Harley & Dakota.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Ouch














that's a big cut. I would have fainted if Sparkey show me something like that







He looks so sad. I'm glad he is doing better now


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

poor baby

(and poor you for all the hassle)

good thing it was finaly stitched!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh poor little Sampson. I'm sorry that both of you had to go through all of that. Hope Sampson is feeling like his old self very soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness! What an ordeal you and Sampson have been through. I'm so glad that he is recovering well. And it's great that you will have a new vet who comes recommended by the e-vet. 

[attachment=17106:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Poor fella...I bet he milk a lot of sympathy with THOSE eyes...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

poor lil cutie







I wish him a fast recovery







give him kisses from me


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor Sampson. I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg poor little Sampson







and poor daddy too







I sure hope his little foot heals up really quickly now








I am also glad you are going to let your regular vet know how his staff is treating his clients, that is totally wrong and should be dealt with, it seems as though the receptionist as an attitude problem


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Awwwwwww poor Sampson!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope he is up and runningf SOON!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

*my reaction*
poor baby
hope he is better
looks cute on bed
old vet should know 


*question*
wondering what caused it
will old vet care



*final thought*
short sentence typing weird


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Awwww. Booboo Owie go away.

My Toy Poodle Cybil had a split open paw too this summer. She was bandaged as if she had a broken leg and I had to bring her in every other day for a bandage change. She milked that owie for all it was worth.

(Don't tell anyone but it was all my fault. I was climbing over the puppy gate carrying a claw hammer in my hand and she was, as usual, right at the gate waiting for me when the hammer slipped from my hand and split her poor little paw open)


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - so glad that Samson is feeling better.
















What a horrible person at the vet's office - she clearly doesn't care for animals and has no business working there!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

OMG I cant believe that vets office







Glad that Sampson is better









Cathy


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

poor wittle baby. So sorry that your regular vet clinic was such a terd. I can't imagine not getting worked in in an emergency. Heck my vet calls the morning after we have been to the e-vet, they get a fax with the info about our visit and they call by 8am to check on us. Even on Sunday. So glad you have a new vet now.
Aimee


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Poor guy...hope he heals fast. I can relate to the mad part. The very first time I had Paris' hair ALL cut off...man was she pi&&ed at me. When we got home she jumped up on the couch. I sat next to her. She jumped off and went to the other couch. I got up and when and sat next to her on the other couch. She jumped down and went back to the other couch. I knew then she was not a happy camper. Took her a good day to give me kisses.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

aww poor little guy, hope he feels much much better now...and forgives his daddy


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Poor Sampson! The way you told his story is great







Get better soon Sampson and make up with Joe!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You are nicer than me Joe. I would already be there at the Vet telling him right in front of the office manager what an a$$ she is and what she did. Glad that Sampson is feeling better and on the road to recovery.







Yep.....I think it is time for a new Vet.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am pleased you got a new vet - all the vets I know offer 24 hour sevice . I hope Sampsons paw feels better . Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor little guy, hope he's feelin better, how's daddy doing?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone







Sampson is doing well, paw looks great, he is moving around well like its not bothering him, the e collar is a different story, a little irritating for him but even that he is taking well, our experiences with vets get a little more weird each time, fingers crossed on the new one though, gives me a good feeling when employees at one vet recommend another, calling them tommorow to get set up, Sampson doesnt seem to be mad at me anymore but the times I do let him out of the collar its not so easy catching up with him to put it back on


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that the little guy is having trouble. I did enjoyed your narrative, though!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Aww Joe I do hope Sampson is doing much better!

I left my regular vet around the time I got Phoebe, because of the staff. I loved my vet (14years with him) and still really miss him, but I went to him twice about what witches he had running the show there, even went to the main office, but nothing ever changed. I dont know what is wrong with people! 

Now I drive 25 more minutes to get to a new place. I love the staff so far, but havent yet settled on a perma-vet. Still seeing them all until I find the 'one'. 

good luck both of you!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Glad to hear that Sampson is on the mend!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

oh he looks so sad.. I'm glad you finally got a good vet to take care of him. 
it is also good we have one on-line as well.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Joe, have you spoken to the groomer who probably cut him? That's the person I'd be most mad at!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, poor guy. I'm so sorry that happened to him!!

I'd be inclined to call the groomer too. I mean, that was a NASTY injury--if it happened while he was with you, you would have known it. I don't think you can necessarily prove anything, but it might be worth a shot. Especially now that you are stuck with vet bills for something that probably wasn't your fault.

Best of luck and speedy recovery for Sampson! (love that name, btw)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks again everyone for the kind words, Sampson is on the mend, the stitch looks great, i am letting him out of the e-collar more while we are here but if he starts to lick/chew on it I put it back on right away

I know a grooming cut is the "likely" cause and I know accidents happen but I cant prove it was the new groomer, I did notice it the same day but Sampson jumps in and out of the car, I had an old door and molding with screws and nails laying in the backyard where I replaced the backdoor at the time, there could be something in the yard i havent or will never see, something on the sidewalk at the groomers, etc, I really dont know, now when we go back to the groomer and I notice something "weird" again trust me, i can be "vocal" but a teacher in high school long ago taught me never to assume because it makes an "ass/(of)u/(and)me"

yes, sometimes i am too laid back










anyway, here is Sampson chilling with his collar on, he really is taking it well, other than bumping into stuff with it, I think he has about .5 % of an idea how LBB might feel


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww poor Sampson. I'm happy he is getting better. And way to go for not taking crap from the vets office. Sampson looks soooo adorable all snuggled up in the bed.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Joe, I wonder if your vet is related to my 'old' vet?????



Seems to me they are

























I hope sampson is feeling better soon. His poor little footsie. 



Aww sampson Chloe sends lots of nose wicks and tail wags. And she says 'milk it for all it's worth'!!! hee hee





Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the little sausage from a very hot down under


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... I hope Sampson feels better soon!! That looks soo painful!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm glad Sampson is taking it all ok


----------

